# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  الكل يدخل ويهنئ معنى ترقية kojyy   و sab_bane

## امير الصمت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  يارب
احبتي في الله واسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير و يومكم بالخير والبركات وجعل الله  ايامكم كلها مسرات وصرف الله عنا وعنكم جميع الهموم والعثرات ؟   
تم بفضل الله تعالى ترقية اصدقائنا الجدد  نظرا للمجهوداتهم الجبارة دخل المنتدى من مرشحين للاشراف الى مشرفين على الأقسام التالية...    *sab_bane *     *مشرف  بمنتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية *     و    *kojyy *     * مشرف باقسام الكمبيوتر والأنترنت والبرامج *     
وبهذه المناسبة  احب ان أشكركم  جزيل الشكر وأدعو الله العلي القدير ان
 يجعل ما تقومون به في ميزان حسناتكم، وأن يرزقكم الصحة.     متمنين للجميع التوفيق والسداد

----------


## sab_bane

باسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
أولا أشكر إدارة المنتدى على الترقية 
ثانيا نظرا لظروف العمل التي أمر بها لم أتمكن من المساهمة المطلوبة و أطلب من الله سبحانه و تعالى أن يفرج همي و كربي و أن يفتح علي كي أستطيع المشاركة في المنتدى

----------


## راشدمحمد

ترقية صادفت اهلها
نشاط حماس لرقي المنتدى
الشكرللادارةلتوجهها الصحيح
تمنياتى للمنتدىواعضائه بدوام التقدم

----------


## DAWDI GSM

الا الامام اخوتي الكرام

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بـــــــــالتوفيق ياربـ
والــــــــف مبروك عليكم التكليـــــــــــــفـ
وماتقدموا من عمل فأجره عند الله ان شاء الله

----------


## GSM-AYA

بالتوفيق لكما اخواني الكرام

----------


## king of royal

ترقية صادفت اهلها
نشاط حماس لرقي المنتدى
الشكرللادارةلتوجهها الصحيح

----------


## kojyy

اشكر اخوتى سواء طاقم الادارة او اعضاء المنتدى الكرام واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن الظن بى ولكن ارجو منكم الدعاء بالشفاء لابنتى الصغيرة مريم  5 شهور حيث ستقوم بعمل عملية جراحية يوم السبت وأعدكم بكل ما هو جديد لنصل بأعضاء المنتدى الكرام للاحتراف وهناك الكثير من الافكار التى ستجعل قسم الكمبيوتر وملحقاته اعلى نسبة مشاهدة ومشاركة فهدفنا النهوض بالمنتدى من حسن الى أحسن تقبلوا تحياتى اخوتى الكرام ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء .

----------


## seffari

الــــــــف مبروك................للجميع ومنها  الاعلي  بتوفيق

----------


## gsm_bouali

الــــــــف مبروك للجميع

----------


## abdjamel

الــــــــف مبروك................للجميع ومنها الاعلي بتوفيق

----------


## hamza06

الف الف الف مبروك للجميع

----------


## عبد الناصر

الــــــــف مبروك................للجميع ومنها  الاعلي  بتوفيق

----------


## TIGER_GSM

الــــــــف مبروك

----------


## safawi

الــــــــف مبروك عليكم

----------

